# There is a bounty on crows and starlings!!



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

I found this old law that is still on the books, I think I'm gonna do it jsut for the hell of it I know the clerk pretty well and she'll freak out when I bring in a pile of crows and starlings and demand my money!!  

433.301 Starlings and crows; bounty for killing; resolution of board of supervisors. 

Sec. 1. 

Every person being an inhabitant of this state, who shall kill a starling or a crow in any organized township, village or city in this state shall be entitled to receive a bounty of 3 cents for each starling thus killed, and 10 cents for each crow thus killed, to be allowed and paid in the manner hereinafter provided: Provided, That this law shall not be obligatory on any county unless the board of supervisors at the October session shall adopt a resolution to that effect, either as to starlings or as to crows or both, and then only to the amount appropriated for such purpose by said board, and shall not be effective in any city or village located in any such county in case the governing body thereof shall adopt a resolution to that effect. 

History: 1941, Act 152, Eff. Jan. 10, 1942 ;--CL 1948, 433.301 .


433.302 Starlings and crows; delivery to local clerk; certificate. 

Sec. 2. 

Every person applying for such bounty shall take such starlings, in lots of not less than 50, and crows in lots of 10 or more, to the clerk of the township, village or city within which such starlings or crows shall have been killed, in a state of good preservation, and if satisfied with the correctness of such claim, shall issue a certificate stating the amount of bounty to which such applicant is entitled and deliver the same to such applicant, and shall destroy such starlings and crows by burning or other effective method. 

History: 1941, Act 152, Eff. Jan. 10, 1942 ;--CL 1948, 433.302


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

must be a west nile thing


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

oh! no but back then they thought crows were a problem.

back in the 60's a township in Indiana put a bounty on crows. A couple months later a they had a serious outbreak of disease. They traced it back to the surplus of carrion. 

Without the crows the carrion was laying about and feeding vermon. The vermon carried diseases to human dwellings, etc.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Huntin Horseman _
> * this law shall not be obligatory on any county unless the board of supervisors at the October session shall adopt a resolution to that effect, either as to starlings or as to crows or both, and then only to the amount appropriated for such purpose by said board*


Nice job of searching the books but they won't be paying you! 

Keep trying!


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

With a bounty like that you will go broke buying shells. I like the research though. Its nice to see a younger guy w/ so much interest in the outdoors. Keep doing what you are doing and share your fun w/ your friends!!!!!!


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

LOL thanks . The only people I really know my age that are interested in hunting are girls Alot of guys are wimps now a days.


----------

